# Hong Kong Stock Screener



## Hopeful (30 April 2007)

Looking for intra-day stock screening software for the HK stock mkt. Something like what IB has but for HK. Cheers.

Already found this one by ASF user _happy123_ but seems that it only does end-of-day scans.


----------



## davidlu (3 May 2007)

Hopeful said:


> Looking for intra-day stock screening software for the HK stock mkt. Something like what IB has but for HK. Cheers.
> 
> Already found this one by ASF user _happy123_ but seems that it only does end-of-day scans.




Hopeful     

Do you know any broker who can trade HK share in Australia, thanks.

David


----------



## Hopeful (7 May 2007)

davidlu said:


> Hopeful
> 
> Do you know any broker who can trade HK share in Australia, thanks.
> 
> David




How about IB? They have an office in Oz and you can fund your account in any combination of currencies.

http://www.interactivebrokers.com/e...hp?exch=sehk&showcategories=STK&ib_entity=llc


----------

